# What's This?



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

I bought this recently. Not working currently but haven't 'fiddled' with it yet.

However I am a little confused. The front face says Timex Q Quartz. But the insides look to me like an Electronic?

Is it a confused watch or some sort of hybrid like the Accuquartz? :huh:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I cant help you there but I,m sure our resident timex expert will be along soon Watchnutz (Bill)


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I can't say I'm familiar with that particular movement since I don't collect quartz except for the early ones with balance wheels. I don't see any balance on that one so I would say it's a quartz analog movement using a stepper motor. If it were running it would be easy to tell by the motion of the second hand. I might be able to tell you more if you give me the 2 digit or a one letter and one digit code, on the case back.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Many thanks for your comments Bill.

Almost certainly me being naÃ¯ve, I still know very little about the workings: I had assumed the solid disk caged by a six spoked frame was a balance wheel - albeit an unconventional one, it appears to move like one, and i've never seen one exposed in a quartz watch before, what is it?

The only code on the inside of the caseback is inked rather than tamped NTR. The back says Timex K Cell, which I think just refers to the battery?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

No code on the outside back? How about on the dial? The code on the back started in 1985. Prior to that there was code of several digits on the dial. Photo of the watch? No more questions. :lol:

The photo is rather dark so I can't really see much detail. Do you mean it rocks back and forth like a balance?


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Nope, no code. Face bottom just says Taiwan. Case back no codes and says Assembled in Taiwan.

And yes, the disk does seem to rock back and forth, just notced is is magnetised as it moved before I touched it with a probe.

I realise it is nothing special, just curious.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

I just know i'm going to end up with egg on my face and it's a 2000 standard quartz :cry2: but here are the pictures :


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I bet that's a magnetic disk that receives an impulse from the coil...and hence drives the hands.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

AHA!! Very sneaky, you didn't say it was a ladies watch. :lol: You really had me confused since I hadn't seen that movement before. I don't play well with ladies watches. I have a box of about 100 or more ladies watches from doing bulk deals that I don't touch. I started pawing through them, found a Timex that took a K cell, popped the back and there was your movement. BTW this one has a code of 21 on the back that dates it to Sept 1986. That disc does apppear to be a magnet and on mine turns but does not rock like a balance. I believe it is a stepper motor.

If you can't get it running I will see if this one runs and send it to you or if I have another one that does.

Robin could be either a masculine or feminine name so I was slow to catch on. :lol:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

OK, many thanks Paul and Bill in furthering my education - still a long way to go.

So just a standard quartz that's got it's motor parts a bit more exposed than the watches these days.

And it is a mans watch (I think - it is 33m wide), and i'm definitely male  - although the movement is so small in the case I don't doubt it could have also been used in ladies watches.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Actually it's a ladies movement used in a mans watch rather than the other way round. :lol:

Timex did that in a few cases even in the mechanical days. Usually it is to accomodate the case design. BTW the ladies watch I have with your movement is only 22mm diameter.


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

watchnutz said:


> AHA!! Very sneaky, you didn't say it was a ladies watch. :lol: You really had me confused since I hadn't seen that movement before. I don't play well with ladies watches. I have a box of about 100 or more ladies watches from doing bulk deals that I don't touch. I started pawing through them, found a Timex that took a K cell, popped the back and there was your movement. BTW this one has a code of 21 on the back that dates it to Sept 1986. That disc does apppear to be a magnet and on mine turns but does not rock like a balance. I believe it is a stepper motor.
> 
> If you can't get it running I will see if this one runs and send it to you or if I have another one that does.
> 
> Robin could be either a masculine or feminine name so I was slow to catch on. :lol:


OHH you wouldn't be interested in getting rid of those ladies watches would you? I really want a bulk lot of broken watches to fix, im really getting the hang of all this watchfixing lark.

dazaa


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't know where you are but I am in the US, New York specifically. You can have them gratis but there would be a lot of weight so the postal expense might be high. If you just want to work on them I could remove any straps to cut down some on weight. If interested let me know.


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

watchnutz said:


> I don't know where you are but I am in the US, New York specifically. You can have them gratis but there would be a lot of weight so the postal expense might be high. If you just want to work on them I could remove any straps to cut down some on weight. If interested let me know.


Hi,

Thanks for the very generous offer, yes im interested. I am in the uk, but please don't let this put you off. According to the usps website, you can post up to 1kg about 40ounces for only $20 about Â£15. Don't think a load of old watches could weigh that much? If you put the customs value as $0 and class as a gift, I don't pay any duty ect.. If they weigh more than 40 ounces, then just leave out unbranded rubbish ones and if you have to, remove the straps aswell but I would rather have afew spare straps.

Any chance of a picture of them all?

regards

dazaa


----------

